# Smoking Gouda in WSM.  Do I need ice?



## pennstater2005 (May 6, 2017)

My title is my question.  Do I need to use ice to help control temperature?  My plan was to light maybe 4 briquettes and place an apple wood chunk on top.  Then I would check every ten minutes or so to make sure cheese is not melting and wood is not catching fire.  Any thoughts or advice?


----------



## briggy (May 6, 2017)

I use the AMNTS for cheese in the WSM with no other heat source.  Alternatively, you can freeze a milk jug of water or fill the water pan with ice - both work.


----------



## pennstater2005 (May 6, 2017)

I thought about getting one of those.  Is the ice absolutely necessary?  I see temperature needs to ideally be between 90-100* correct?  I don't have any ice right now.


----------



## briggy (May 6, 2017)

I try to stay in the 60s - 70s, in the link below even with the AMNTS I started to reach the 80s so I paused and resumed after the sun went down.  Gouda is a pretty soft cheese, I believe you would want to keep temps pretty low.

http://www.smokingmeatforums.com/t/192984/first-cheese-on-wsm-with-the-amnts


----------



## pennstater2005 (May 6, 2017)

Thanks Briggy.  Could I just light my mesquite hardwood for smoke and not use charcoal?


----------



## briggy (May 6, 2017)

Can you take a cast iron pan, light one briquette and then surround it with chunks?  Some also drill a hole in a coffee can and use a soldering iron to smoke chips/chunks. Unfortunately both add heat but maybe not too much for a WSM.


----------



## briggy (May 6, 2017)

Note - probably don't need the pan since you have a WSM, LOL.


----------



## pennstater2005 (May 6, 2017)

That's a good idea.  I'm going to try that. One briquette shouldn't add too much heat.  If it does I'll pull the cheese and try tomorrow with ice.  Thanks again.


----------



## briggy (May 6, 2017)

Let us know how it turns out!


----------



## pennstater2005 (May 6, 2017)

Got it started 













IMG_1435.JPG



__ pennstater2005
__ May 6, 2017


----------



## pennstater2005 (May 6, 2017)

Not sure how long to smoke gouda for though.  Don't want overwhelming smoke taste


----------



## briggy (May 6, 2017)

I usually smoke harder cheeses (cheddar, colby, swiss, habanero, etc) for around 4 hours.  You will probably want to go 2-3 for a mild flavor.  Don't forget to let it sit in the reefer for a couple of weeks to mellow.   Good luck!


----------



## pennstater2005 (May 6, 2017)

Wait, couple of weeks or couple of days?  I can't wait for weeks [emoji]128557[/emoji]


----------



## briggy (May 6, 2017)

I typically wait 3 weeks, you certainly don't have to but it gets better as it ages.


----------



## pennstater2005 (May 6, 2017)

Holding steady at 70 degrees.  Been turning it multiple directions about every ten or fifteen minutes.


----------



## briggy (May 6, 2017)

Excellent!  I just remembered you were using mesquite so you probably want to go on the low end of the range I posted above.


----------



## pennstater2005 (May 6, 2017)

Actually, last second I switched to apple chunks.


----------



## briggy (May 6, 2017)

Good call!


----------



## pennstater2005 (May 6, 2017)

Two and a half hour smoke.  Wrapped and in the fridge.  Can't wait.  Thanks again Briggy!













IMG_1436.JPG



__ pennstater2005
__ May 6, 2017


----------



## briggy (May 6, 2017)

Great work man - ENJOY!


----------



## SmokinAl (May 7, 2017)

The cheese looks great!

It took on a nice color!

Al


----------



## pennstater2005 (May 7, 2017)

Thanks Al.  Now I just have to wait it out awhile to eat it.  It's killing me!  But I bet it'll be worth the wait.


----------

